# Well I caught some fish last week.



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

This will be short, but being back in school I'm stuck in class reminiscing on my most recent fishing trip. Figured I'd share some pics. It was a lot of fun!














Slingin an 8wt with sinking line in 70MPH winds is no joke...but worth it 

All the good pics are from Alex Landeen of Landeen Photography.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

are these lahontan cutts?


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome fish photographed beautifully. Congrats!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

I was just thinking while driving to work this morning - Where are the LOAH reports? Thanks for posting.


----------



## CS300823 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice fish !!!!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pictures! Wow!


----------

